# Bumblefoot?



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm posting in this section waaaaaay too often  Sorry!

Does this look like it could be the start of bumblefoot? I have no idea what it looks like in the early stages as I've only saw photos when it has progressed.


----------



## lunamoon (May 20, 2009)

Rats always seem to have something on their feet. Do you have any kind of "liquid bandage"-type product available? My vet told me that whenever the rat's foot looked odd, to put a little of the liquid bandage on. So far, so good-haven't had any bumblefoot for a long time.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply 

I'll keep it nice and clean for now. He's always at the vets regularly for teeth trims and it looks like I'll be back there earlier this time as not much was taken off at his last trim! 

So next time it will be teeth... tumour... feet... weighed to monitor any loss... and possibly check chest as I think breathing may be a bit faster than usual... oh dear the list keeps getting longer each time


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

as long as he/she has plenty of different surface areas and different things to climb on etc.. i would find it odd to be bumblefoot.


----------

